# Investigations with Bachann EZ Track in OO and HO



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I've enjoyed model railroading since I was four years old. LOT of trial and error, and attempts to follow best practice promoted by various authors and NMRA. From the outset, hand laying rail was not going to be for me, so did a lot with sectional track, different brands, different codes, flex track, etc.

To the point: I had briefly flirted with Bachmann EZ track, and found its geometric articulation limited scope somewhat, but functioned fairly well. It was assumed that OO, particularly that of the pizza cutter flanges, would slam over frogs and ratta-tat-tat over tie spikes, as it invariably did with Atlas Code 100. To my astonishment, it was found that Bachmann EZ track functioned in a superior manner over the most expensive imported British range code 100, pizza cutters or no.

Not only did the most temperamental British OO vintage pieces, with huge flanges, become graceful as swans, but it was necessary to test out the new rail line with North American brands, mostly cheap, Tyco, Model Power, AHM, and the lot using plastic wheels, to ferret out snake heads (seven) and out of gauge rail (1) and loose guide rail on the turnout (1), over which the British range rambled without a mutter.

In short, I could not believe my eyes how much more reliably, derailment free the EZ stuff gave to both British and North American range. All my life, since six, I have desired to build a track plan of any size that would operate like an elevator: working perfectly ever hour of every day with minimal trouble shooting.

It is worth noting that NO bus wires were used in this entire get up. Were one to use DCC, the AC current would demand its use.

This is the British test run (there are nine faults later identified that did not disturb the British stuff at all):






This is the North American range test run, with the bugs removed. The back to back #4 did cause derailment, but
it is strongly suspected that the el cheapo rolling stock with extra weights (far in excess of NMRA standards)
contributed much to the problem. Also, the talgo trucks and horn hooks may require a little modification to work better. In short, I suspect the equipment, not the EZ track.






So, it looks plastic, well, that still looks better than perfect appearing track with a train lying on its side. For that matter, I should have carefully detailed the undersides of my trains as they have spent so much time in that position. Anyways, for the determined, it can be ballasted over as well as anything else.

The layout if of Jimmy James, who gravitated towards EZ track owing to medical issues. He asked me to help out with setting up his scheme. The baseboard is 8 ' x 12' which is non-standard for HO, but its saw horse foundations make for a very solid foundation.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All well and good (despite much of the track being black roadbed / steel rails), but how many EZTrack turnouts do you have installed. THOSE are the system's real Achilles Heel.


----------

